# Looking for best large breed puppy food



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I've got Gunner on BB LG Breed and he is doing fine. Stools are good and energy is good


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

We tried Blue Buffalo for Dakota but it gave her very loose stools so we switched her to Purina ProPlan and that works great for her. Dakota does have a very sensitive stomach though.


----------



## kekee726 (Feb 16, 2011)

cory said:


> We tried Blue Buffalo for Dakota but it gave her very loose stools so we switched her to Purina ProPlan and that works great for her. Dakota does have a very sensitive stomach though.


Finley had the same reaction to Blue Buffalo, so I switched him to Nature's Recipe.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Depending on how old your puppy is, I'd go to an adult formula. If he's 6+months, you should consider it. I fed an all life stage food to my puppy and continue with the same food today.


----------



## jakesmom1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have had Jake on Blue Buffalo, that is what he came on , and his stools are loose also and I am transitioning him to Iams puppy and if he still has trouble then it is Puppy Chow. All the puppies I have raised all had puppy chow and no one had any problems at all and now everyone is a Dog Chow dog and they all are doing great.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank ate Innova LB Puppy until he was around 10 mos. I then switched him to Innova LP Adult. He's done really well on it and it's readily available at my local pet store.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

had my puppy on Fromm's LBP and loose stools and alot of poops a day. Switched to Wellness Large Breed PUppy and doing much better


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

We have ours on Blue Buffalo Large Breed, no complaints


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I do not recommend puppy food at all... rather a good quality adult food. When we have used kibble here we have always just used an adult food and while we are generally raw feeders we do have an I.W. pup that we have on kibble and will keep on kibble until she has reached her full growth and she is eating Solid Gold Wolfking, a lower protein adult food.


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Shalva said:


> I do not recommend puppy food at all... rather a good quality adult food. When we have used kibble here we have always just used an adult food and while we are generally raw feeders we do have an I.W. pup that we have on kibble and will keep on kibble until she has reached her full growth and she is eating Solid Gold Wolfking, a lower protein adult food.


 
What is your theory/reason for not feeding puppy food?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Try taste of the wild...I've heard really great things about it from my trainer and classmates at obedience school. Its a little out of my price range but its supposed to be great! I just switched to Kirklands, the brand you can buy at Costco!


----------



## P00rColl3geBoi (May 17, 2011)

My puppy is doing really well on Wellness LBP


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

mfreib1 said:


> What is your theory/reason for not feeding puppy food?


years ago when we got our first large breed dog my breeder told me no puppy food, that in a large breed like a golden you want them to grow slowly and keep the protein levels down. In the old days when you didn't have premium foods made with better ingredients then puppy food may have been necessary but now with the higher quality kibbles there is no longer any reason to feed puppies an actual puppy food. I no longer feed much kibble as the dogs that I have here are all on raw and the recent gang have all been weaned to and raised on raw but my current puppy a 9 week old irish wolfhound will be on kibble for a while and is also on adult food.... 

I don't hav a theory it is just something that I have always been told by my own breeders and has worked for my own personal dogs as well as those pups that I have bred and gone onto kibble


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We feed Eukanuba LBP. Very happy with it all around.


----------



## morgan3 (Mar 24, 2011)

We are in the process of switching from Eukanuba LBP to BB. He seems to be doing fine with the switch.


----------

